

Ask HN: Max number of requests/s that have been taking down websites recently? - GigabyteCoin

I would assume the answer is some multiple of the total number of zombies found in the largest botnet.&#60;p&#62;Apparently reddit started to quiver when they hit 400,000 requests per second in their DDoS the other day as seen here: http://i.imgur.com/0quYBdV.png
======
mschuster91
You can't answer this question directly. There are a multitude of different
DDoS attacks (SYN flooding, full TCP connections with HTTP GETing
computationally expensive pages, overloading single-points-of-failure, DNS
amplification etc) used.

